# The Godfather baseball bat hit key



## JohnephSi (Nov 9, 2007)

Plz tell me the default key to hit a person using a baseball bat.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

bhai,read the manual at least.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 9, 2007)

i dis not find in the manual plz help iam in the mid of the game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

i havent played it for a while.but i can tell u something,
scroll ur mouse and select the baseball bat and hit with attack button.
i think it is lmb.if its pirated version,then let me tell u ,if u r using the pirated version with no cd crack,then u will face many probs.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

The key is E


----------

